# Convertable revolver



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger has a single action revolver that has two cylinders one in 9mm and one in .357/38. 9mm is .355 and .357 is .357 right? So my question is do you lose accuracy when using the 9mm cylinder? I own a .22lr / 22 WMR are the bore diamaters .223 and .224 and will this effect performance in any way? My question is would i be better off just getting a gun that shoots one kind of cartridge or will it not matter?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Most likely yes. Bullet to bore size is not the only issue you also have the difference bullet jump before it hits the forcing cone. If you want it for the novelty go ahead but in most cases you'd be just as well of with one cylinder and shoot 38 specials out of it.

The 22 Lr/22WMR will have a similar problem plus one more. Generally a hangun barrel is not long enough to take full advantage of the 22 WMR and since the bore is .224 to accomodate the larger bullet of the 22WMR the Lr can suffer in accuracy. You kind of get whacked in that neither cartidge can perform to its full potential one in accuracy the other in performance. Either will still be fairly accurate just not what they could be on their own.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Ruger Single-Six and it is the most accurate 22 revolver I own in either 22lr or 22mag, especially when loaded with 22lr. Ditto for the previous Single-Six I had years ago.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gun shop in my area has a like new used Ruger Blackhawk revolver convertable 45 colt /.45 ACP it has a 7.5 inch barrel and I fell in love with it. But when I went to the ruger website I could not find this gun with a 7.5 inch barrel "did they used to make them"? 
Is $399.00 a fair price for this gun?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I had a Single Six with LR and mag cylinders. Note the "had", I don't have her anymore. I love Ruger revolvers but that was the most innaccurate handgun I have ever fired. I have a Taurus snub nose .22 mag that will roll popcans every shot at 20 yards. With the Single Six you were lucky to hit one out of six shots, it didn't matter which cylinder you used. I put it on paper one day and it was shooting a 12 inch group at 15 yards. :eyeroll:

Traded it to a Ruger Mk-II with a 10 inch bull barrel, can you say squirrel gun? :sniper:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Ruger has a single action revolver that has two cylinders one in 9mm and one in .357/38. 9mm is .355 and .357 is .357 right?


No. 9mm and .38/.357 all have the same bullet diameter of .355

.357 came about when they extended the case length of the .38 special, and wanted to set it apart from other .38s, so they used the bore measurement of the barrel instead.

There will be no change in accuracy. My dad has one, its nice being able to pick up a ton of 9mm cheap for plinking. I have been looking off and on for years for a 9mm conversion cyl for my .357 blackhawk so I can shoot cheap too


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Gun Owner,

I am sorry to say, but you are incorrect!

9mm Luger (9mm Parabellum) bullets are .355" for jacketed bullet and .356" for lead bullets.
38 Special/357 Magnum bullets are .357" for jacketed bullet and .358" for lead bullets.

Take a look at these links and will see they support my truth.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/9x19.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_cartr ... g_data.htm

http://www.accuratepowder.com/loaddata_ ... andard.htm

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/9mmluger.php

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... 2***675***

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=235293

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=620822*


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! It's the ghost of OSOK!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Where have you been OSOK? I almost started to miss you! :wink:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Surprisingly enough just the other day I realized my error when shopping for bullets for reloading some magnum rounds. Thanks for catching that.

AS is probably very apparent, I am not a reloader. Im getting setup, and have a lot to learn yet.


----------

